# SWIMMING JIGS FOR WALLEYE FISHING



## RAPALA (Feb 21, 2008)

THIS IS A NEW COLOR I CALL THEM (BLOOD SPLATTER).I POUR THEM AND PAINT THEM.I USE THEM FOR WALLEYE & SAUGER FISHING


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 22, 2008)

they look great. What size are they?


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 22, 2008)

I HAVE THEM 1/8,1/4,3.8oz.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice work there Rapala!


----------



## SMDave (Feb 22, 2008)

They look like fish catchers!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 22, 2008)

RAPALA said:


> I HAVE THEM 1/8,1/4,3.8oz.



I hope you mean 3/8 oz. and not 3.8 ounces! :shock: 

Perfect sizes, what do you usually use for a trailer?


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 22, 2008)

MINNOWS


----------



## little anth (Feb 22, 2008)

RAPALA said:


> SAUGER FISHING [/img]



do you have any pics of theese fish. my friends catch em in ohio and they get big. if so do you mind posting some


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 22, 2008)

I HAVE SOME PICTURES OF SOME WALLEYE SOMEWHERE.THE SAUGER AROUND HERE DO NOT GET VERY BIG.I HAVE SEEN THEM 24".MOST OF THE SAUGER PEOPLE CATCH ARE 15 & 17" AVERAGE.ON THE OTHER HAND WALLEYE GET FAIRLY BIG.THE BIGGEST WALLEYE I HAVE EVER CAUGHT WAS 33 1/2" LONG WENT ABOUT 10 POUND.ON DOWN THE COUNTRY THEY CATCH 14 TO 16 POUNDERS.

MOST OF THE TIME I DO NOT TAKE A CAMERA WITH ME.BUT I TRY TO START CARRYING ONE.I GET SO RAP UP IN FISHING WHEN I GO.MY BRAIN KICKS OUT OF GEAR.

SOME OF THE LAKE I FISH THEY ARE GOING TO SLOT LIMIT.NOW THEY WANT LET YOU KEEP SAUGER ONE FISH OVER 16".THE REST HAVE TO BE UNDER 15".I WAS ALOUDED 10.AFTER MARCH 1,2008 JUST CAN KEEP 5.


----------

